
Ask HN: Crowdsourcing a company name - volodarik
Hello, HN community. I&#x27;m the CEO of Coding Ninjas; we connect studios and marketers with qualified and vetted freelance developers and designers. We love our name, but some time ago we discovered that there is a big Indian coding school with the same name and we don&#x27;t want to be associated with young developers, as everyone in our community has 4+ years of experience and is not from India.
It is such a pain to find a new one that will stick forever. Especially that our first language is not English. We don&#x27;t want to use in the name: freelancer, coder, online, marketplace or anything like this. There are a bunch of names like this, and they sound needy.<p>We want something that will be associated with the safe space, where you can come and delegate coding and design and concentrate on your main business. I want people to think that this is their dedicated team that is always there in their back pocket.<p>If you have any ideas, would appreciate your opinion.
======
lucozade
If you want to get across the idea of putting trust in you, maybe something
like Safe Hands?

~~~
volodarik
Thank you for your comment. Something like this, but safe hands sounds more
like an insurance company, we are a dedicated team, that you can trust and be
sure your work will be done. Something like "Trusted Team", but I don't like
trusted team :)

------
0tello
Just replace Ninjas to something, what about Coding Сossacks ))

~~~
volodarik
This is funny :) and actually, could work, but we want to change "coding" too,
as we are already beyond coding, and want to expand to design, marketing, data
entry, accounting, etc.

